# bitte die teileliste kommentieren!



## betonp!lz (1. April 2006)

hi,ich habe vor mir ein bmx aufzubauen!einsatzbereich is viel street und dirt!
wichtig ist mir stabilitÃ¤t,weniger das gewicht!was haltet ihr von den teilen unten in der liste?passt das alles zusammen?

 Produktname   Farbe  AusfÃ¼hrung   GrÃ¶Ãe     Gesamtpreis 


  WETHEPEOPLE "Frenzy" Frame   purpur-rot/purple-red   with removable GyroTabs   20.5" with 19mm SB     355.00 â¬ 


  WETHEPEOPLE Everlast Fork   clear   without U-Mounts   14mm      99.00 â¬ 


  ODYSSEY Elementary Stem   schwarz/black   with gyrotabs      69.95 â¬   


  MAC-NEIL Tall Light Bar   schwarz/black         69.00 â¬  


  DEMOLITION Coil Grips   schwarz/black         8.90 â¬  


  ODYSSEY Evolver U-Brake   schwarz/black         44.95 â¬  


  DIA-COMPE Dirt Harry (Tech 99)   schwarz/black   rechts/right      21.95 â¬  


  NOKON BMX Brake Cable   silber/silver         45.00 â¬   


  SHADOW Seat   schwarz-rot/black-red         29.00 â¬  


  1664-BMX Ltd. Series Alu Seatpost   schwarz/black         25.00 â¬   


  DEMOLITION Zeppelin Tire   schwarz/black      20"x2.00   15.50 â¬  


  FLY-BIKES Campillera Tire   schwarz/black      20"x2.25   19.95 â¬   


Schlauch 20"            2   6.00 â¬ LÃ¶schen


  DEMOLITION Rim   schwarz/black      48L   59.00 â¬   


  DEMOLITION Rim   smoke-chrom      48L   59.00 â¬   


  KHE Flexie Speichen (50 StÃ¼ck)   schwarz/black    2   23.90 â¬ 


  KHE Hure Front Hub SB   coffee-perl      14mm   69.95 â¬   


  PROFILE SS Cassette Hub (LHD)   silber/silver   48L   14T   265.50 â¬   

  PROFILE SS Blackjack Sprocket   schwarz-silber/black-silver   For 3/16   36T   75.00 â¬  


  DEMOLITION Kettenspanner   schwarz/black         8.90 â¬   


  PRIMO Excel Crank "US-BB"   chrom/cp      175mm   189.00 â¬   


  ODYSSEY Jim Cielencki Pedals BB   schwarz/black      9/16"   39.95 â¬ 


  GENERIX Titan Pegs         14mm   59.00 â¬   





danke schon mal fÃ¼r eure antworten!
greetz max


----------



## Misanthrop (1. April 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> hi,ich habe vor mir ein bmx aufzubauen!einsatzbereich is viel street und dirt!
> wichtig ist mir stabilität,weniger das gewicht!was haltet ihr von den teilen unten in der liste?passt das alles zusammen?
> 
> Produktname   Farbe  Ausführung   Größe     Gesamtpreis
> ...



Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (1. April 2006)

lenker würde ich fly 3 amigos bar nehmen, auf jedenfall nen anderen vorbau (wtp soulmate stem ist mir recht sympatisch), von den khe sachen rate ich ab und pegs...mhhh da sind die jpegs recht beliebt?!


----------



## evil_rider (1. April 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> hi,ich habe vor mir ein bmx aufzubauen!einsatzbereich is viel street und dirt!
> wichtig ist mir stabilität,weniger das gewicht!was haltet ihr von den teilen unten in der liste?passt das alles zusammen?
> 
> Produktname   Farbe  Ausführung   Größe     Gesamtpreis
> ...




dfklghklsbhfghn


----------



## jimbim (2. April 2006)

vllt des hier? http://parano-garage.de/thebike


----------



## AerO (2. April 2006)

im bild von dem rad ist ein hinweis versteckt..


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. April 2006)

Ich würde auch sagen 10mm vorne reicht auch mit Pegs

Also Gabel: Odyssey Race Fork
Lenker ist Geschmacksache
Griffe auch
Wenn du die die Evolver sowieso in schwarz nimmst würd ich stattdessen ne Vanguard verwenden denn die ist absolut indentisch und kostet dich mit London Mod 10 Euro weniger als die Evolver
Goldfinger fänd ich auch zu krass ansonsten je nach persönlichem Empfinden Dirty Harry oder MTB Hebel wie Avid oder XT die man mit U-Brakes fahren kann
finde den Shadow nicht übel ansonsten je nach Interesse
Die Stütze kannst du ruhig fahren die Snafu ist auch ne Preisfrage
vorne kann man ruhig rhyno lite fahren
hinten Odyssey Hazard
Kater hat mal erwähnt die KHE Speichen sollen ******* sein. Speichen am besten DT meinte er ich denke das klingt logisch zu mal KHE nciht den besten Ruf hat.
Coalition 10mm
WTP Royal


----------



## AerO (2. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch sagen 10mm vorne reicht auch mit Pegs
> 
> Also Gabel: Odyssey Race Fork
> Lenker ist Geschmacksache
> ...



bremse: mehr investieren; FlyBikes. wenig investieren; Hombre.
hebel: Ody Monolever small, the best.
felgen: Rhyno Lite welded hält bei mir vorne, sowie hinten. würd ich allerdings nur bei ner rel. schmoosen fahrweise empfehlen. ansonsten soll die neue primo 7000er series ganz schick sein. oder halt hazard lt., wie sie alle fahren.
speichen: definitiv dt champion 2.0; zum ruf von KHE: wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die jungs in den letzten jahren für teile auffn markt schmeißen, dann würde ich das mal als ganz ganz großes vorurteil von leuten, die sich nicht ausreichend informiert haben, abstempeln. naja.
vr nabe: FlyBeiks.
Kurbel: hmja, royal hält.


----------



## betonp!lz (2. April 2006)

vielen dank für eure meinungen!

ich denke als gabel kaufe ich mir entweder die helium oder die snafu butforke
lenker hat mir ein kumpel den odyssey geraten was haltet ihr von dem?
kurbel fahre ich im moment die royal im mtb,bin auch sehr zu frieden!aber mir würde ne chrom kurbel besser gefallen!
bremse muss ich mal gucken!wenn ich sie mir leisten kann,nehme ich die fly!
welchen vorderreifen ratet ihr mir?sollte schon gut breit sein!
felgen bleibt hinten die demolition,vorne weiß ich nich!will was schön breites!
vorbau gefällt mir der primo sehr gut!eure meinung?

vielen dank!
greetz max


----------



## AerO (2. April 2006)

solltest deinen kumpel mal fragen, welchen odyssey er dir empfiehlt.
n recht breiter vr reifen is der fly campillera 2,25". zwar nicht der leichteste aber griptechnisch wunderbar. wieso willst du vorne ne breite felge? dann nimm halt ne big city vorne, wenns breit sein soll. rhyno lite und gut is..


----------



## betonp!lz (2. April 2006)

den civilian!
wegen den felgen:kommt ja blöd wenn ich hinten die fette demo drin hab und vorne so was schmales!
noch ne frage wegen den pegs:2 stück,rechts,will viel stein grinden!welche soll ich kaufen?
greetz max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. April 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> den civilian!
> wegen den felgen:kommt ja blöd wenn ich hinten die fette demo drin hab und vorne so was schmales!
> noch ne frage wegen den pegs:2 stück,rechts,will viel stein grinden!welche soll ich kaufen?
> greetz max



Hab bei den Felgen vorne auch ne schmale High 5 und hinten die Hazard Lite und es sieht nicht doof aus. Kannst ja mal in der Galerie gucken.
Bei den Pegs würd ich sagen Animal oder Macneil.


----------



## AerO (2. April 2006)

animaaaaal.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> bremse: mehr investieren; FlyBikes. wenig investieren; Hombre.
> hebel: Ody Monolever small, the best.
> felgen: Rhyno Lite welded hält bei mir vorne, sowie hinten. würd ich allerdings nur bei ner rel. schmoosen fahrweise empfehlen. ansonsten soll die neue primo 7000er series ganz schick sein. oder halt hazard lt., wie sie alle fahren.
> speichen: definitiv dt champion 2.0; zum ruf von KHE: wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die jungs in den letzten jahren für teile auffn markt schmeißen, dann würde ich das mal als ganz ganz großes vorurteil von leuten, die sich nicht ausreichend informiert haben, abstempeln. naja.
> ...



Also ich hab mich vor 2 Wochen noch mit nem KHE Mitarbeiter bei Hardje unterhalten (die entwickeln deren komplettes Dirt und Street Programm) und ich fand viele Sachen alles andere als überzeugend. Dass die erst nach 2 Jahrn es geschafft haben ihren integrierten Rotor einigermaßen tauglich zu bauen find ich eher erschreckend.

Im Ürbigen sind Speichen keine Stahlstangen mit Gewinde drin man braucht schon ein gewisses know how um welche herzustellen. Sowas würde ich doch lieber jemand machen lassen der die Qualitätskontrolle im eigenen Werk machen kann als KHE die ihre Speichen doch unter Garantie nur labelt.

Achso die Flybikes Nabe gibt es nicht mehr die wurde von Flybikes eingestellt


----------



## Moshcore (2. April 2006)

zu den speichen nimm khe und lass dir nix erzählen besten speiche die ich je hatte, hatte vorher sapim und dt beide shice die khe sind super, kaufen


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> animaaaaal.



auch bei mir die 1. wahl
die dt champ langen völlig aus und kenne auch keine probleme mit denen und preislich gehen se auch in ordnung..


----------



## evil_rider (3. April 2006)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> zu den speichen nimm khe und lass dir nix erzählen besten speiche die ich je hatte, hatte vorher sapim und dt beide shice die khe sind super, kaufen




meine flxis hatten sich regelmäßig zerflext... meine sapim halten aber bisher...

und wer die speichen mehr beansprucht, sollte klar sein! ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (3. April 2006)

grafix schrieb:
			
		

> zu den speichen nimm khe und lass dir nix erzählen besten speiche die ich je hatte, hatte vorher sapim und dt beide shice die khe sind super, kaufen


Naja, wenn du meinst.....
Pegs : animal oder WTP toxic mini: leicht stabil billig


----------



## betonp!lz (3. April 2006)

eurer meinung nach so besser?

WETHEPEOPLE "Frenzy" Frame   purpur-rot/purple-red   with removable GyroTabs   20.5" with 19mm SB   355.00 â¬ 


  WETHEPEOPLE Excalibur Light Fork   schwarz/black   without U-Mounts   10mm   109.00 â¬   


  S&M Red Neck LT Stem   silber/silver         65.95 â¬  


  MAC-NEIL Tall Light Bar   schwarz/black         69.00 â¬


  DEMOLITION Coil Grips   schwarz/black         8.90 â¬  


  DIA COMPE 990 U-Brake (rear)   schwarz/black         19.95 â¬   


  DIA-COMPE Dirt Harry (Tech 99)   schwarz/black   rechts/right      21.95 â¬ 


  NOKON BMX Brake Cable   silber/silver         45.00 â¬  


  1664-BMX Ltd. Series Alu Seatpost   schwarz/black         25.00 â¬ 


  ODYSSEY Path Dirt Tire   schwarz/black      20"x2.20   18.95 â¬  


  ODYSSEY Path Tire   schwarz/black      20"x1.85   18.95 â¬ 


  ALEX DM-24 Rim   schwarz/black      48L   25.00 â¬   


  DEMOLITION Rim   smoke-chrom      48L   59.00 â¬   


  KHE Flexie Speichen (100 StÃ¼ck)   schwarz/black   23.90 â¬ 


  FLY-BIKES Front Hub SB   silber-gold/silver-gold         49.95 â¬  


  WETHEPEOPLE Five Star Deluxe Sprocket   gold   dicke ZÃ¤hne (3/16\\\")   25T   55.00 â¬   


  PROFILE Mini Cassette Hub (LHD)   gold   48L   10T   282.00 â¬  


  ODYSSEY Jim Cielencki Pedals BB   schwarz/black      9/16"   39.95 â¬ 


  ANIMAL Light Pegs   schwarz/black      14mm   49.00 â¬  


  PROFILE Dirt Jumping Crank "US-BB"   chrom/cp      175mm   299.00 â¬ 


so,kommt jetzt bei 1641â¬ an!sollte auch nich mehr werden!
sattel,klemme,kette,schlÃ¤uche...und alles was fehlt hab ich noch!

WICHTIG:ich will LHD fahren,haut auch von der nabe her hin,aber die kurbel scheint nur fÃ¼r RHD zu funktionieren!und die profilenabe fÃ¼r RHD gibts nur in 36 loch!
watt nu?
greetz max


----------



## Misanthrop (3. April 2006)

Kurbel WethePeople scheiß auf Chrom...

Nabe würde ich kein Profile nehmen sehe den Preis nicht ein würde eher ne WTP Cassette nehmen oder die Proper und dannhalt 28er Kettenblatt. Haste auch kein Ärger mit kaputten Lagern (zumindest nicht so schnell)
Halte 28:10 selber für sinnvoller.
Fahre ja selber 25:9 und habe ziemlich Ärger genau wie die meisten...


----------



## betonp!lz (3. April 2006)

kurbel hasde eigendlich recht!die wtp hat ja bis jetzt gehalten!
wegen den naben:kannsde mich jetzt für bescheuert halten,aber ich find das geräusch von den sperrklinken so geil und die profile rattert halt wie sau!ich hab blos bis jetzt keine mini für vorne gefunden!wegen der übersetzung muss ich noch ma bissl rechnen!
ich hab eben noch mal wegen reifen geguckt:was haltet ihr von dem KHE premium folding tire street?spar ich ne menge gewicht!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. April 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> eurer meinung nach so besser?
> 
> WETHEPEOPLE "Frenzy" Frame   purpur-rot/purple-red   with removable GyroTabs   20.5" with 19mm SB   355.00 â¬
> 
> ...



Wie wÃ¤rs mit dem Automatic den gibt es auch in silber aber dafÃ¼r ist der leichter und sieht besser aus das wÃ¤r mir die 5 Euro mehr wert.

Kauf dir ruhig die Profile Race Kurbel die wird schlieÃlich schon seid zig Jahren gebaut und wenn sie kaputt geht bekommst sowieso von Profile ne neue. Die gibt es auch LHD aber ich hab keinen Plan wieso das bei ner Kurbel nen Unterschied machen soll 

Hm die KHE scheinen doch okay zu sein Kater (von dessen TeileverstÃ¤ndnis man schon viel halten sollte) hat die Primo in einem Thread kritisiert.

Dennoch baut DT die besten Speichen.

Vorne 48 Loch ist nun wirklich Unsinn da steht die StabilitÃ¤t in keinem VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Gewicht. 

wirklich schÃ¶n wird es wohl nicht werden die Farbvarianten sind sonderbar gesetzt


----------



## Misanthrop (3. April 2006)

also wenns rattern soll dann erst recht die WTP
Speichen bei dem Budget würde ich zu den geschmiedeten Primos tendieren...
48 Loch is ok.


----------



## betonp!lz (3. April 2006)

weiß nich was du anden farben auszusetzen hast!is doch eh nur rot,schwarz,chrom!an bunten naben kann man nun wirklich nix aussetzen!


----------



## betonp!lz (3. April 2006)

is die profile viel lauter als die wtp?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. April 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nich was du anden farben auszusetzen hast!is doch eh nur rot,schwarz,chrom!an bunten naben kann man nun wirklich nix aussetzen!



Das goldene Kettenblatt 

Kann mir jemand mal erklären wieso es von Profile ne LHD Kurbel gibt


----------



## Prunni (3. April 2006)

Leute helft mir mal bitte! was ist bitte LHd?
Und geht nicht gleich ab weil man mal was nicht weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2006)

kurbel links..


----------



## Domas (3. April 2006)

"left hand drive" das selbe wie "left side drive"  lhd - lsd


----------



## AerO (3. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Das goldene Kettenblatt
> 
> Kann mir jemand mal erklären wieso es von Profile ne LHD Kurbel gibt



linksfüßler man 
minderheiten diskriminieren ist garnicht hip und trendy.
ma im ernst: ich versteh deine frage nicht.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> linksfüßler man
> minderheiten diskriminieren ist garnicht hip und trendy.
> ma im ernst: ich versteh deine frage nicht.



http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=2776
US-BB und LSD

Ich dachte bisher immer es wäre der Kurbel völlig egal wie man sie einbaut. Klar am Mountainbike bringt einem das nichts weil es ja keine LSD MTB Naben gibt und Schaltung sowieso nicht aber am BMX ist es doch völlig egal  

Ich hab da jetzt besimmt ne Stunde drüber nachgedacht aber ich finde einfach keinen Grund der dafür sprechen könnte dass es LSD und RSD Kurbeln gibt


----------



## der Digge (3. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=2776
> US-BB und LSD
> 
> Ich dachte bisher immer es wäre der Kurbel völlig egal wie man sie einbaut. Klar am Mountainbike bringt einem das nichts weil es ja keine LSD MTB Naben gibt und Schaltung sowieso nicht aber am BMX ist es doch völlig egal
> ...


Pedale so mit links- und rechtsgewinde und so ne


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. April 2006)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> Pedale so mit links- und rechtsgewinde und so ne



Blödsinn mit den Pedalen kann das nichts zu tun haben. Nimm einfach eine komplette Kurbel mit Achse und dreh die in der Hand um 180° Tadaa die Pedale passen immer noch rein


----------



## RISE (4. April 2006)

Also erstmal:

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass hier die WTP Nabe empfohlen wird, wo noch auf dieser Seite unmissverständlich klar geworden ist, dass das Ding bei so ziemlich jedem kaputtgegangen ist. Bei der Proper gehen auch Driver recht oft kaputt. Aber wie auch schon im Thread: Jede Kassettennabe hat ihre Schwächen, bei der Profile Mini ist es in erster Linie der Preis.
Ich würde mir allerdings schon gar keine Nabe wegen des Geräusches wegen zulegen, dann lieber leise und dafür haltbar. Wie gesagt, die Odyssey ist gut, günstig und das Geräusch ist nervig genug. Bei den meisten hält sie, wenn nicht ist die Garantieabwicklung ok.
Zum LHD. Wenn du mit dem linken Fuß vorne stehst, dann kannst du dir LHD sparen. Wenn du rechts vorne stehst und beabsichtigst viel zu grinden, dann hingegen macht es schon sehr viel Sinn.

Ansonsten ist die Liste gut und mit so einem Bike solltest du allemal Spaß haben.


----------



## Sele666 (4. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn mit den Pedalen kann das nichts zu tun haben. Nimm einfach eine komplette Kurbel mit Achse und dreh die in der Hand um 180° Tadaa die Pedale passen immer noch rein




gehen tuts aber willst die pedale dann einkleben?
ich hab mir deswegen extra profilekurbeln mit lhd gekauft... kost normal 40 euro aufpreiß glaub ich


----------



## AerO (4. April 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir deswegen extra profilekurbeln mit lhd gekauft



krasses ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (4. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn mit den Pedalen kann das nichts zu tun haben. Nimm einfach eine komplette Kurbel mit Achse und dreh die in der Hand um 180° Tadaa die Pedale passen immer noch rein



sei mir bitte nicht böse,aber ich hatte eigendlich vor mir die meinung von leuten die sich auskennen anzuhören,nicht aber von dir!wenn ich schön höre,dass es egal ist wie man die kurbel einbaut,bekomme ich einen leichten grün-schimmer im gesicht!
wenn du die kurbeln vertauschst,ist das gewinde von den pedalen verkehrtherum,dies hat zur folge,dass die pedale falschrum sind und du die pedale in die gleiche richtung aufschraubst wie du reintrittst-pedale lockern sich,gewinge wird rund,kurbel im hintern(arsch wird zensiert)und dann bin ich traurig!

so,jetzt kommst du!


----------



## Misanthrop (4. April 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal:Sagen nix proper gut nix wtp gut




Hmm also ich habe im direkten Umfeld drei Leute die mit der WTP fahren und die hält. Bis auf den Driver da alle Erstserienmodelle hatten, wurde innerhalb von einer Woche getauscht. Lager halten. Achse halten... Zwei von den dreien nehmen ihr Rad mehr als ordentlich ran.

Proper fährt einer der unsaubersten Fahrer die ich kenne und die hält. Der fährt gar unsauberer als ich...

LSD finde ich persönlich nicht sonderlich klasse, auch wenn man rechts grindet. Und wenn LSD dann LSD Kurbel oder eine die beides kann (WTP z.B.  ) dann haste immernoch die Möglichkeit mal RSD zu fahren ohne extra ne Kurbel kaufen zu müssen
Verkackt man mal nen Grind hat man mit RSD wenigstens noch Kette die den Rahmen etwas schützt. Lieber nen kaputtes Kettenblatt und Kette als nen kaputten Rahmen...

So far. Im Endeffekt musst du es selber wissen was du dir kaufst. Mit Profile kann man NIXXXXXXX falsch machen, aber der Preis ist in meinen Augen einfach übertrieben...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. April 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> sei mir bitte nicht böse,aber ich hatte eigendlich vor mir die meinung von leuten die sich auskennen anzuhören,nicht aber von dir!wenn ich schön höre,dass es egal ist wie man die kurbel einbaut,bekomme ich einen leichten grün-schimmer im gesicht!
> wenn du die kurbeln vertauschst,ist das gewinde von den pedalen verkehrtherum,dies hat zur folge,dass die pedale falschrum sind und du die pedale in die gleiche richtung aufschraubst wie du reintrittst-pedale lockern sich,gewinge wird rund,kurbel im hintern(arsch wird zensiert)und dann bin ich traurig!
> 
> so,jetzt kommst du!



  Sorry Junge aber ich hab schon mehr Räder zusammengebaut als alle anderen, die hier gepostet haben, zusammen.  

Ich bin von Problemen ausgegangen die direkt beim Einbau auftreten. Dass sich die Pedale losdrehen war mir wohl kaum entfallen ist aber in der Praxis eher irrelevant. Ich hab einen Kunden der LSD fährt soweit ich weiß hat er keine Probleme damit. Bei nem BSA Gewinde ist es übrigens genauso dreht sich theoretisch auch mit der Zeit los deswegen wäre ja italienisches Gewinde im Grunde sinnvoller. Aber wegen den scheiß Engländern und ihren Knarren fahren wir jetzt alle BSA oder das zum reinkloppen 

Mir wird übrigens schlecht wenn ich die Qualität von Taiwanspeichen betrachte und dann mal wieder feststelle wie ein paar blöde BMXer, weil denen der Aufdruck einer nicht grade zur Weltelite zählenden, deutschen quasi Flatlandfirma mehr zählt als vernünftige Produktionsstandards, sich solche Speichen kaufen. Ich bins ja nicht dem die Dinger brechen. Wenn du mal kurz nachdenken würdest dann nimm in der Sekunde Speichen von DT oder Sapim denn die haben immerhin 50 Jahre Erfahrung im Speichenbau und ne Qualitätskontrolle vor Ort.

Achso die Seatpost in schwarz zu bekommen kannste gerne versuchen ich weiß nicht wie groß das Lager von Parano ist aber LA Finca hatte die schon vor 2 Monaten nicht mehr und Marc meinte die neuen kommen erst nächste Woche und sind dann nicht schwarz. Kein Plan wie uptodate die Inetshops sind aber wenn sie die nicht da haben gibt es sie nirgendwo mehr.





aktuelle Seatpost gibt es aber eben erst ab Donnerstag.  

Bei Flybikes genauso wobei ich nicht nachgefragt hab ob Sportimport sie noch hat oder ob Parano sie noch liefern kann. Aber ich will dir den Spaß nicht verderben.


----------



## AerO (4. April 2006)

also irgendwie find ich das affig. wie kann man sich damit brüsten viele räder zusammengebaut zu haben? bisschen arm.. und bitte, nur weil du dich jetzt seid nen paar wochen/monaten mit bmx beschäftigst und dein papa bei lafinca kunde ist (oh wow..) heißt das noch lange nicht hier so auf die kakke zu hauen, wie du es tust. in jedem gebiet zwanghaft ahnung haben zu wollen macht nicht grad nen tollen eindruck, vorallem wenn sich die aussagen zum größten teil nur auf die ratschläge von nem oldenburger kleinradvertrieb stützen. eigene erfahrungen find ich da nirgends wieder.. 
nur mal so.


----------



## Sele666 (4. April 2006)

genauso siehts aus^^
@siddh: woher willst du wissen wie viele räder ich in meinem leben schon aufgebaut hab? ich hab die geschichte mit kurbel umdrehen selbst ausprobiert und es funktioniert selbst mit loctite mittelfest nicht dauerhaft... hochfest hab ich mir verkniffen! also des mal echt humbug was du erzählst! und das mit dem zwanghaft überall meinung und recht vertreten von dir hab ich dir schon mehrfach vorgeworfen, vieleicht solltest dir das mal zu herzen nehmen! deine glaubhaftigkeit ist stark am schrumpfen!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> also irgendwie find ich das affig. wie kann man sich damit brüsten viele räder zusammengebaut zu haben? bisschen arm.. und bitte, nur weil du dich jetzt seid nen paar wochen/monaten mit bmx beschäftigst und dein papa bei lafinca kunde ist (oh wow..) heißt das noch lange nicht hier so auf die kakke zu hauen, wie du es tust. in jedem gebiet zwanghaft ahnung haben zu wollen macht nicht grad nen tollen eindruck, vorallem wenn sich die aussagen zum größten teil nur auf die ratschläge von nem oldenburger kleinradvertrieb stützen. eigene erfahrungen find ich da nirgends wieder..
> nur mal so.



Er stellt meine Kompetenz in Frage und ich erwähne dass es dazu keinen Grund gibt. Mich nervt sowas einfach. Wenn Parano und GS ihre Komponenten selbst importieren ziehe ich meine Aussagen zurück aber ansonsten kann LA FInca so klein und schlecht organisiert sein wie es will es bleibt der Importeur und damit gehen Lieferengpässe auch direkt auf den Einzelhandel über. 

Immer diese eigenen Erfahrungen und auf der anderen Seite regt man sich darüber auf das jeder nur das empfielt was er fährt. 

Achso ich bin Miteigentümer der Firma also nicht immer so (nur weil dein Papa blabla) 

Un ja ich hab das Problem arrogant zu werden wenn mir jemand ans Beiin pinkelt und mich zwanghaft rechtfertigen zu müssen. Gegen Charakterschwächen kann man selten was machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. April 2006)

Sele666 schrieb:
			
		

> genauso siehts aus^^
> @siddh: woher willst du wissen wie viele räder ich in meinem leben schon aufgebaut hab? ich hab die geschichte mit kurbel umdrehen selbst ausprobiert und es funktioniert selbst mit loctite mittelfest nicht dauerhaft... hochfest hab ich mir verkniffen! also des mal echt humbug was du erzählst! und das mit dem zwanghaft überall meinung und recht vertreten von dir hab ich dir schon mehrfach vorgeworfen, vieleicht solltest dir das mal zu herzen nehmen! deine glaubhaftigkeit ist stark am schrumpfen!



Okay vielleicht hast du Recht ich frag den Jungen noch mal ob er wirklich keine Probs mit seiner LSD Royal hat und wenn doch werd ich vor allen verkünden das Dr. Waldpilz Recht hat und mich in meine kümmerliche MTB Existenz zurückziehen 

Aber die Speichen soll er sich trotzdem kaufen auch wenn er glaub da gäbe es keine Unterschiede


----------



## betonp!lz (4. April 2006)

darum gehts mir doch gar nich!es geht mir darum,dass ich hier im forum leute finden und fragen will,was sie von meiner teileliste halten!und ich WILL EIGENE MEINUNGEN!!!außerdem scheinst du immer noch nich ganz zu kapieren,dass man bei der profile das kettenblatt nur an einem kurbelarm befestigen kann,und das is bei der dirtjumpin crank rechts!ich hab aber keinen bock,dass ich mir bei verhunsten grinds immer das ritzel hinten verbiege(ich grinde rechts!wenn ich wie du schon sagst die kurbelarme tausche drehen sich die pedale lose!hab ich schon erfahrungen mit gemacht,sele666 ja auch!

ich hab jedenfalls durch deine beiträge den eindruck bekommen dass du jemand bist der sich gerne auskennen würde,es aber nicht tut!
greetz max


----------



## AerO (4. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Er stellt meine Kompetenz in Frage und ich erwähne dass es dazu keinen Grund gibt. Mich nervt sowas einfach. Wenn Parano und GS ihre Komponenten selbst importieren ziehe ich meine Aussagen zurück aber ansonsten kann LA FInca so klein und schlecht organisiert sein wie es will es bleibt der Importeur und damit gehen Lieferengpässe auch direkt auf den Einzelhandel über.
> 
> Immer diese eigenen Erfahrungen und auf der anderen Seite regt man sich darüber auf das jeder nur das empfielt was er fährt.
> 
> ...



das einzel- und großhandelsprinzip hab ich jetzt zwar nicht angesprochen, aber pups. ich wollt hier auch nicht deine charakterliche entwicklung aufdecken oder sonen schrott, mir gehts einfach auffn sack, dass du hier einen auf mr.zwanzigzoll machst, aber deine aussagen zum größten teil halt nicht fundieren kannst. soll jetzt kein angriff oder ne beleidigungblablabla sein, nur mal n denkanstoß.

waldpilzgewächs:
ich denke die dj-crank ist den preis vielleicht nicht wert. ich bin mit meiner race zwar absolut zufrieden, aber an deiner stelle würd ich wie bereits gesagt aufs chrom kakken und einfach ne royal crank nehmen. ich find den aufpreis bei profile für die lhd-versionen generell nicht so prickelnd, vonder find ich die beidseitigen optionen bei der royal schon besser. bereuen wirst du es definitiv nicht. ich bin die royal selber recht lange gefahren, auch drauf rumgegrindet etc und das ding hält einfach. aber das musst du selber wissen.
naja, so halt.
speichen, wie gesagt...dt 2.0. sind toll.


----------



## betonp!lz (4. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Okay vielleicht hast du Recht ich frag den Jungen noch mal ob er wirklich keine Probs mit seiner LSD Royal hat und wenn doch werd ich vor allen verkünden das Dr. Waldpilz Recht hat und mich in meine kümmerliche MTB Existenz zurückziehen
> 
> Aber die Speichen soll er sich trotzdem kaufen auch wenn er glaub da gäbe es keine Unterschiede



deine aroganz nervt!tu dir nen gefallen und schreib nix mehr!


----------



## betonp!lz (4. April 2006)

außerdem gibt es keine lsd royal,kann man das kettenblatt nämlich rechts und links fahren;o)


----------



## betonp!lz (4. April 2006)

ich komm mit der royal cank,der profile mini hinten und der proper vorne auf ca. 13kilo HEULHEULHEULHEULHEUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RISE (5. April 2006)

Tailwhips lernst du damit nie... Hört doch mal endlich auf über jedes scheiß Gramm zu heulen...Mit 500g weniger fährst du auch nicht besser, auch wenn sicherlich gleich Herr Evil widersprechen wird.


----------



## betonp!lz (5. April 2006)

oh,hab mich verrechnet!sind 11,65kilo!
ich hab als felgen die primo balance 7075 rim genommen vorne und hinten!taugt die was?wiegt ja nur 400 gramm!


----------



## Flatpro (5. April 2006)

nie hinten fahren, kumpel nach einem tag gebrochen und die nippellöcher brechen aus...


----------



## Da-MoShAz (6. April 2006)

Echt nicht hinten fahren die Dinger sind weich wie Butter, vorne soll sie halten musst mal den Blue falcon fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (6. April 2006)

kumpel = blue falcon


----------



## betonp!lz (6. April 2006)

also hinten de hazzard light?


----------



## Sele666 (7. April 2006)

würd ich sagen oder ne 7k


----------



## betonp!lz (18. April 2006)

ok,danke für eure antworten!ich stell mal bilder rein wenns fertig ist!
greetz max


----------



## paule_p2 (29. April 2006)

Würd mich dem Thread hier ma gern anschließen:


Will mir nen BMX so für ca 600-700 zulegen.

Eigentlich wollt ich mir das WTP 4seasons (650) holen aber das is leider immoment bei dem Laden wo ichs mir kaufen wollt net zu bekommen. 

Dann hat man mir das Angebot gemacht das Federal Foundation + Demolition Team Cassette (HR) für 550. An das Federal würd ich noch Odyssey 41Thermal Kurbeln ranmachen (die liegen hier noch rum), nen leichtes 28 Kettenblatt, weiß noch net so genau welches, ne Shadow Interlock (hab ich noch), nen Flybikes Malaga Vorbau (hab ich noch) und Cielencki´s (hab ich auch noch). Dann würd ich noch ne neue Bremse dran machen (Odyssey Monolever small, 996 Hombre, linear slick cable und Lachsrote Koolstops). Dann wär ich auch wieder so bei 660.


Meine Frage: Das Federal nehmen, das hat ja doch nen relativ kurzes Oberrohr (20") oder schauen das ich das WTP, der Rahmen is ja etwas hochwertiger mit dem Sanko- tubing (oder lieg ich da falsch?) im Internet bekomme?


----------



## AerO (29. April 2006)

fürn arsch.


----------



## Sele666 (29. April 2006)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> WÃ¼rd mich dem Thread hier ma gern anschlieÃen:
> 
> 
> Will mir nen BMX so fÃ¼r ca 600-700â¬ zulegen.
> ...




du hast so viel klotten liegen... bau dir eins auf.... hol gebrauchte teile denn kommst mit 6-700 euro aus! und hast gleich was anstÃ¤ndiges...


----------



## paule_p2 (29. April 2006)

gebrauchtes wollt ich net so gern... und wenn ich mir eins aufbau würd ich so auf 1200+ kommen und so viel wollt ich noch nicht ausgeben.


----------



## jimbim (30. April 2006)

nimm das 2season und ne neue bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (1. Mai 2006)

des foundation hat doch so weit ich weiß euro bb!nich so dolle!


ich hab was mein bmx anbelangt grade probleme!ich hab kein plan wo die pegs bzw.das kettenblatt hin soll!sprocketgrinds mache ich rechts,ich stehe mim rechten bein hinten,mache 180er rechts rum,spticht eigendlich alles dafür die pegs links hin zu machen,aber ich würde mich rechts irgendwie sicherer fühlen,bin aber noch nie pegs gefahren!was soll ich machen?
greetz


----------



## betonp!lz (1. Mai 2006)

oh,noch was,was haltet ihr von der odyssey pro dirt fork "digital camo"?
vergleich mit der excalibur light fork?


----------



## Misanthrop (1. Mai 2006)

gabeln sind beide gut...

auf welche seite kettenblatt is egal..
ob du rechts grindest und kette rechts hast is egal
Und welche Seite du grindest musste rausfinden...
kenne einige goofyfahrer

achja nur so:
Aufm MTB bin ich rechts gegrindet, aufm BMX grinde ich lieber links, aber rechts geht auch steil


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. Mai 2006)

waldp!lz schrieb:
			
		

> des foundation hat doch so weit ich weiß euro bb!nich so dolle!
> 
> 
> ich hab was mein bmx anbelangt grade probleme!ich hab kein plan wo die pegs bzw.das kettenblatt hin soll!sprocketgrinds mache ich rechts,ich stehe mim rechten bein hinten,mache 180er rechts rum,spticht eigendlich alles dafür die pegs links hin zu machen,aber ich würde mich rechts irgendwie sicherer fühlen,bin aber noch nie pegs gefahren!was soll ich machen?
> greetz



wennste dich rechts eh schon sicher fühlst dann würde ich rechts pegs hinmachen. dann kannste auch nen grind to 180° kombinieren, weil du dich ja nach rechts drehst. gute bedingungen...


----------



## Wasserflasche (1. Mai 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> wennste dich rechts eh schon sicher fühlst dann würde ich rechts pegs hinmachen. dann kannste auch nen grind to 180° kombinieren, weil du dich ja nach rechts drehst. gute bedingungen...



Ach quatsch, da wird links gegrindet und hard 180's gezogen^^. Nee, also wenn du rechst grindest und damit auch am besten klar kommt, mach die dinger nach rechts.


----------

